
A Teachable Moment: To the Young Person Who Complained About Her Job/Pay at Yelp - jayess
http://charleshughsmith.blogspot.com/2016/02/a-teachable-moment-to-young-person-who.html
======
lwhalen
This guy gets it. Hopefully this letter will penetrate to where it needs to
go.

~~~
ap3
Yes, much better than just dropping a few dollars on her paypal.

I like how he takes the same energy of her observation and focuses it onto a
value proposal

~~~
lwhalen
That is some powerful kung-fu I have only recently been clued into, and have
been working hard on improving my ability to do the same.

------
DrScump
<Immigrants often get by on low-paying jobs and yet manage to buy a house and
pay the mortgage off in five years.>

Um... _what?_ In the Bay Area, especially?

